# Would you like to donate money to help fight cancer?



## OGIGA (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm participating in an event called Relay For Life hosted by the American Cancer Association. Basically, I'm going to be on a team and we're going to spend 24 hours taking turn walking or running on a track. The event is March 31, 10:00am to April 1, 10:00am. We're also collecting donations that goes to the American Cancer Society, who helps fund researching a cure for cancer.

Since I talk with you guys all the time here on this forum, I thought I'd ask you guys if you would like to donate money to help fight cancer. I have a personal goal of $100 and the team's goal is $1000. If you donate any amount, I'll be really happy!

My team's webpage is here. My personal donation page is here. The website for UC Davis Relay For Life is here.

Please consider donating for a good cause. If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here and I'll try to answer them timely. Thanks!


----------

